# Hickory with Black Spots!



## dandan (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey all Im a new guy to this forum, I recently built a wood smoker . I had cut down a Hickory back in December and split it for intentionally just for smoking. I went to grab some to burn and noticed most all the wood i had split has these black spots on every piece.  Is this still safe to use for food smoking?  I live in Connecticut and the wood is up on a pallet stacked and on the side of a barn uncovered.  Im hoping its safe and not a danger as im tryonh ribs on the pit tomorrow.   Thanks

Dan


----------



## cppbrian (Apr 3, 2010)

Do the black spots look or smell like mold? do they scrape off easily, or are they deeper? Can you get some pictures posted of it?  
Depending on what it is it could be harmless.  
I have never had any of my wood get spotted.. but I live in dry southern kalifornia. 
Hope they are still usable.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 3, 2010)

I have had some black spots on my oak wood a few times.
Normally I cut off and use whatever looks good and burn the other pieces nice and black before putting them in the smoker just to be safe.


----------



## dandan (Apr 3, 2010)

Heres a couple pics of a piece from the pile.  They dont smell like mold just wood and i tryed scraping it but seems stained in the wood.


----------



## disbe81 (Apr 3, 2010)

Are there any really small holes where the black spots are? Looks like Hickory Borer (a type of woodworm) has got into it. If thats what it is, you should be fine, a little extra protein never hurt nobody 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If there are no holes, i have no idea. The holes could be very small by the way, like the size of a needle.


----------



## nmasi (Apr 3, 2010)

that looks like mildew spots


----------



## guymistery (Apr 3, 2010)

I’ve had mold develop on some of the chunks of wood I’ve cut just like you pictured. What I usually do is char the wood real good then add it to the smoker. If the mold is extensive and goes deep inside, or the wood is spalted then I use it in the outdoor fireplace.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 3, 2010)

It looks like some mold to me. Now I have seen some of that on some of the other wood around the house.


----------



## caveman (Apr 3, 2010)

I know he is rubbing it in because I agree. We go buy our wood. ( For Shame....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 )


----------



## dandan (Apr 3, 2010)

Went to HomeDEpot today for some last minute items and checked there hickory chunks and theres had the black spots also.   I bought a hatchet to split  my wood and the black spots are only exterior not deep.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like a mold er a fungus.  Wood bein green an damp, stuff will grow given the opportunity.

Not bad nough ta bother me, I'd hit it with the weed burner before usin it an get ta smokin.


----------



## mgnorcal (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree with those above -some kind of mold/mildew.
Not enough to give off bad odors, but to be safe, maybe pre-burn the wood slightly
A charcoal starter chimney works great to pre-burn chunks, but if these are bigger splits, I like the weed-burner idea.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2010)

Mold/mildew---Only on the surface-----Wipe loose stuff off & SMOKE AWAY.


Bearcarver


----------



## dandan (Apr 4, 2010)

Smoked some mean ribs with the wood yesterday and turned out great with no off taste and no midnight bathroom runs.


----------

